# Stocking help for 55gal



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

So I will be getting a 55 gal on Sunday and I'm trying to plan out the tank. Normally I use aq advisor for this sort of thing but I think this one is just a little too complicated for a program.
Here's what I wanted to do
at least 6 tiger barbs
1 rainbow shark
2 electric yellow cichlids
2 red zebra cichlids
1 plecco (after [if] algae builds up)

Im very unfimilar with semi-aggressive species and dont know how to stock them. Im also new to the idea of cichlids. Would this over or under stock the tank? has anyone had a similar set up? Are they compatible?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

55 gallons is a great size with so many stocking options. 

I think cichlid wise you are asking for trouble. When stocking African cichlids you either what to stock one of many. Four might not be enough. You might want to do something like 8 yellow labs, more fish spreads out the aggression. And you really need to check your water parameters and see if your cichlids will be compatible with the rainbow & pleco. Personally I don't believe in mixing new world & old world fish.

I have some cookiecutter cichlid set-ups that I can PM you. They are from another forum I belong to so I can't post them here.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

thank you for replying. I did some research and your right the rainbow shark and the plecco prefer more acidic water but I think they would adapt because I have many fish in other aquariums who prefer more neutral water and they are doing great . As for the cichlids, the one pet store in my small town has "assorted cichlids" from what I can tell it mainly consists of red zebras and electric yellows. They also have kenyi (dont think that would be appropriate for my tank). The tiger barbs also prefer more acidic water. Would adding 4 each of the two kinds I mentioned previously help? Would it overstock the tank? I only wnated to get the plecco because I havent had the chance to own one and I'll need algae control because of the room the tanks going into. I do not plan on planting the tank either, just plastic plants and ornaments. I use well water and its free from contaminants (wasnt sure what you meant by water parameters).


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

also: stockwise as far as not overloading the tank, im willing to forego tiger barbs to stock more african cichlids. Im just reluctant to pass on the rainbow shark and I really would prefer a plecco for algae control.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

fishcrazy99 said:


> (wasnt sure what you meant by water parameters).


You got it, acidic water for the pleco, shark & barbs 

Assorted Africans are most likely hybrids, I don't know how I feel about that. Lot's of cichlids will interbreed, fish stores get the leftovers.

I'm partial to Central Americans myself. Firemouths _(Thorichthys meeki)_ would be nice in a 55 and the pleco would be OK with them.

I can't wait to see how you stock this thing, It could be really cool!


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

compatibility behaviorally wise will no cichlids be okay with the shark? Also as far as the possibility of hybrids, whats bad about that? either way its unfortunately all ive got. Walmart and pet supermarket are my fish shopping options, my friend has gotten 7 cichlids from walmart and they look great, think ill actually go there. Will probably save them from horrible water quality. As far a behavior compatibility is it bad to have the pleccos and the shark with the cichlids? also when Im stocking them I probably will have to do it 2-3 chiclids at a time over the course of several weeks. Will they be too aggressive in the meantime? Sorry i ask so many questions lol. I would definetly use other kinds of cichlids if I had acess to them but unfortunately all Ive got is the three mentioned. Should I add four of the two kinds then? Would you recommend more(how manY)?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

The shark will be fine. He might get into some scraps with the pleco but the tank is big enough for the both of them. Be sure to get a bristlenose pleco and not a common as it will eventually outgrow the tank. You will need driftwood for the pleco.

Nothing wrong with hybrids, just personal preference. If that's all that's available to you, go for it. It's all hit or miss with cichlids, you pretty much have to roll the dice. Generally with Africans you want to overstock and be ready to re-home in case things go south quick. Just be sure not to mix new world with old world. A South American cichlid doesn't know how to defend itself against an African like a mbuna.

Keep asking questions! It will keep you from making a huge mistake.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

so 8 african chiclids, 1 rainbow shark, and bristlenose is a winner? Some people have been saying I shouldnt try the plecco but im not sure of an algae eater that would be good for the tank


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I think the pleco will do better than the shark. But to be honest I don't think either is a perfect choice to fit in with Africans, especially being that they are hybrids and you really aren't sure what you are getting.

I think your best choice would be a group of 5 _synodontis multipunctatus_ catfish as they are from the same biotope as the cichlids that you are likely to be getting.

If you are absolutely set on the shark consider some different fish. Siamese algae eaters are amazing at eating algae, the absolute best. How about some larger gouramis? this would make a pretty nice tank and the fish all have the same water requirements.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

Im pretty sure my pet stores dont carry that catfish and I will never get enother Siamese algae eater (ive had bad bad experiences with them leeching off other fish and not actually eating algae). Im pretty set on the cichlids, if I find that the cichlids appease me i might give up on the shark but I'd still need a bottom feeder/ algae eater


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

fishcrazy99 said:


> I will never get enother Siamese algae eater (ive had bad bad experiences with them leeching off other fish and not actually eating algae).


Sounds like you got a Chinese algae eater which look very similar but don't eat any algae and are known for sucking the slime coat off of other fish. Horrible aquarium fish. Unfortunately the box store sell them as "algae eaters".

If you go with just the cichlids I think you will be happy. You'll have plenty of color and tons of action in that tank.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

alright im gonna look into if i can get my hands on that cat fish if i cant ill do the BN plecco. Ive been googling and people have had success with them if you introduce them young and especially if you introduce them to the tank before the cichlids. I can do that


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

MikeG14 said:


> Sounds like you got a Chinese algae eater which look very similar but don't eat any algae and are known for sucking the slime coat off of other fish. Horrible aquarium fish. Unfortunately the box store sell them as "algae eaters".
> 
> If you go with just the cichlids I think you will be happy. You'll have plenty of color and tons of action in that tank.


just saw your post after i posted. Yeah i believe it was a chinease as well, i just dont trust buying them anymore. The only reason im adamant about having a bottomfeeder/ algae eater and not just the cichlids is because Im a full time student and I dont really have the time to deal with algae bloom, plus I dont want fallen fish food to make more waste. To be honest im gonna end up with the BN because I just dont have access to the other plus its not really what im looking for. If I needed to I have another tank i could put him in until I found a home. Thank you for your help.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

So i sat on it overnight and now im thinking the africans are just too aggressive. Heres my stocking idea currently 
2 German blue or Golden ram cichlids (do they have to be a pair?)
1 rainbow shark (at purchase their about two inches so they will grow up with the below and shouldnt hurt them
10- diamond tetras (they are sold very full bodied in my local store so they wouldn't fit in any fishes mouth)
According to aq advisor this would leave me about 50% stocked. Please add your suggestions.
also, due to my high ph im thinking about adding a layer of peat moss beneath the substrate, would this solution even last? or do more harm than good. Could the fish just adapt to it? I think my waters a bit on the harder side of life


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I'm glad you talked yourself out of the Africans.

With cichlids it's best to buy at least 5 and let them pair up on their own. If they are paired in the store most likely the bond will be broken when they are removed from the tank. GBR's a harem spawners so it's best to have 1 male to 3 females with caves set up for each female. They are pretty easy to sex so it's really not a problem. GBRs are very sensitive to water quality and if the proper conditions are not met they will be short lived. I chose Bolivian rams because they can adapt a lot easier and are hardier. They are a little less colorful but you won't have to worry about messing with peat filtration or RO water. My PH is about 7.6 and they are thriving. They are super hard to sex, so buying multiples is best.

Here's what they look like,








I've been seeing them a lot a Petsmart for like $4.00 each.

When the rams pair up and spawn they will become aggressive. But you have tons of space so it shouldn't be a problem.

I think peat under the substrate sounds like a nightmare. Better to try to do it with peat filtration or lots of driftwood. 

You could do any type of tetra with the rams. Not sure about the rainbow though. I don't like serpae tetras, they are way too nippy.

Feeding rams can be a challenge. They like to pick at the substrate for their food. It takes them about a minute to eat one pellet. If you just dump food in The tetras will eat it all before it hits the bottom, even with larger 1.5MM pellets. I use a feeding tube and drop the pellets down into it so they reach the bottom before the tetras can get them. It's been working out really well.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

It doesn't quite have the color i was looking for... I was thinking about buying Indian almond leaves, like 10 8" ones. Shouldn't that lower the PH enough? I have no idea how long they last though. Ive been trying peat in my 20 gal the last couple of days, it really doesnt seem to be working. I need to try and get them into my filter better but theres not much room... Im okay with using peat for filtration in order to get the German rams I just am not sure how well it will work. I have a water softning unit but Im guessing its out of salt again, if not then its apparently useless lol


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I use IAL in all of my tanks and honestly it does very little to lower PH. GBR's are prettier I agree but I just couldn't deal with a shortened life span because I couldn't provide the proper water conditions. You could go with peat filtration or you could get RO water from your LFS a mix it with your tap water to bring it down a reduce the mineral content. Sounds like a chore. GBR's require a higher temperature than some of the tankmates you might be considering, be sure to research that.

You could keep rummy noses like me. They will let you know if your water is OK by the color of their noses. That might come in handy with delicate GBRs.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

I thought the rummy noses only indicated if nitrates were high. I have a test kit and I plan to keep the tank at 0 across the board. It is only the PH i worry about. Do you know how much RO water is? I dont even think my pet store has some to be honest. I think Im gonna experiment before adding anything other that the diamond tetras and add peat and almond leaves and see how it does. I read online about the using peat under the substrate thing. I need t find out more about it. I'm not concerned about the water discoloration.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

it seems like some Bolivian rams have color. I will just have to look at them. I have a petsmart available with some travel, you think they would have them? how can i sex them? Why do you think their less finicky? On live aquaria water quality needs are the same.
edit: also it appears my waters not hard, just high in ph for some reason, possibility because my rust removal system which work by injecting air into the water?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Rummy noses will also detect ammonia & nitrites. That's why they are popular with people who keep discus. They are prone to ich. Mine came down with it two days after I brought them home in the quarantine tank. I treated them with heat for 2 weeks and they came through it fine. Never lost their red noses.

What is your PH now?

I think RO water at my LFSs is around 50¢ A gallon.

My BRs have lots of subtle colors that you can't see in the photo. Turquoise and red on the fins with speckles, an orange/yellow belly that probably won't show up in the store. Once you get them home and feed them good food they will color up for you. They will show stress stripes at times when pressured by tank-mates, they can change color in seconds. They have personalty and will greet you when you enter the room. They will kinda wag their heads & tails at you. Call ahead to Petsmart, the ones in my area carry them. 

I'm still working on sexing them myself. I thought I had a pair, turns out I have two males. A males head will be more bumpy, fin tips longer, the anal fin will come to a slight point and extend past the caudal peduncle. But females can share these traits too! So good luck when you have a fish picked out and they all scatter when the net goes in the water.

Live Aquaria is way off. Most of the GBR stock that comes in from Asia is poor quality, It's best to get them from a local breeder.

GBRs need a PH < 6 and a temperature 82-84° and need very soft water.
BRs can go 6 to 7.8 PH at 72-79°. Hardness is best at neutral.

All my tanks are stained with tannin, the BRs like it that way. They also like lots of plants, low light and driftwood. they don't really care for caves with no way out. I use terracotta pots with several holes cut out of them and they swim in and out of them frequently.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

Think ill call pet smart and ask them if they have them. Then I will go look at them and make sure they have at least somekind of color and purchase my best guess at a pair. I still would like to do the rainbow shark because i think the tanks big enough that the diamond tetras will be okay. Is it wise to add the shark last so hes the odd man out and doesnt get the upper hand?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

The shark will be the most aggressive fish in the tank and will establish dominance pretty quick over the rams since they both occupy the bottom. The tetras will be fine. Your tank is probably big enough that everybody should be able to find a territory and keep squabbles down to a minimum. 

My rams mess with each other all the time both have their territory around a piece of driftwood on the ends of the tank but they will charge and chase each other from time to time. I'm considering separating them. The clown pleco is the king of the tank. When he swims by everybody scatters. He's very peaceful but will defend his algae pellets with ferocity.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

https://ocala.craigslist.org/for/4903953077.html
Thats the tank im getting if you wanted to look  he says its still running with fish now so im gonna have to do a clean out. Put ypu see the way the tank is divided by that huge peice of driftwood? Im thinking thats gonna help with aggression. Im also gonna try and buy some swim throughs and caves. I noticed you use tera corra pots, is any terra cotta pot safe? Also, do you think it would be a bad idea to add 3 american flagfish? probably right? Their so peaceful i worry they will just be bullied. Also about the cichlids and the shark clashing over the bottom, oddly enough aq advisor didnt throw up a red flag for their compatibility, only the tetras.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Nice tank, I like the driftwood. The stand looks a little questionable to me so be sure to check it out thoroughly before you buy.

Brand new terracotta pots are safe. If they've been used for plants I would avoid them. It's best to knock out the bottom and sand the edges to give them a swim through. I cut holes in the sides and my rams like them better. They rarely go in the ones where I just cut out the bottom.

If you do get a mated pair and what to breed them try putting in some flat slate for them to lay eggs on.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

naw no breeding lol I wouldnt know what to do with the fry and they would probably get eaten anyways. Im gonna give everything a look before i buy, including checking the length of that 55 to make sure its 4 feet and is actually a 55 and not a 40 or 50. The guy said the stand was made out of steel, i agree it looks rather homemade. I have terra cotta pots in the back yard that havent had soil in them for probably 2+ years but im guessing thats still a no? Lots of broken ones as well. Will terra cota change PH? edit: also wanted to ask, blue crayfish, yay or neigh?


----------

